# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Timber floor in bathroom

## sowtkat

Folks, our 100 yo Queeslander's bathrooms have ironbark floorboards in great condition. I'd like to polish them but not sure about Qld regulations for waterproofing in bathrooms. I won't want to tile, except for a small splashback behind timber vanity unit. Question: does anyone know the requirements for waterproofing if I leave my timber floorboards as floor? Thx very much.

----------


## watson

I dunno the "requirements", but we have the same type of floor laid in 1920. During takeover of the place about 18 years ago, I sanded the boards, and applied two coats of polyurethane (Tradepaints satin).
That's all we could afford then, and the floors look just as good now as they did when coated.
There are probably better products to use now, and the only thing we do is mop up major spills.
As the shower we built is basically a large platform without screens, the floor gets wet every day from splashing around.
As I said I don't know the requirements.....but I reckon the floor will see me out.

----------


## dib

The BCA would say that the floor should be water proofed.  If I was you I would ignore that completely.

----------


## Bloss

> The BCA would say that the floor should be water proofed.  If I was you I would ignore that completely.

  Nah, BCA allows timber floors - but the shower and walls etc still need to be proofed. Often it is hard to comply with BCA on renovations and no approval or inspection is generally required to update a bathroom. So it's not about the rules, but really that you want to make sure that you and any future owner doesn't have a problem in future. So make sure you do the shower recess and the real 'wet areas' with appropriate waterproofing and do at least two coats on the wooden floor  - I'd do three coats. And make sure the timber edges are well sealed - that's where the problems will occur if water sits in corners. 
As Watson says the ironbark floor will outlast you and the house - even uncoated!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## dib

Bloss,  I agree with every thing you said except for "Nah".  I re-read waterproofing requirements in the BCA (2008 table 3.8.1.1) again and it says that the whole floor should be waterproofed with timber floors for areas adjacent to baths and showers.  I still reckon that sowkat should ignore it though.

----------


## sowtkat

Thanks to all of you for your feedback. Problem with ignoring requirements is that the house has been relocated and is subject to inspection by our friendly council engineer to ensure it complies with all relevant building regulations before 'habitation' approval is given.  
If waterproofing is simply coating timber VJ walls, and the ironbark floors, that's quite OK with me. I just don't want to have to cover them up. Cheers.

----------


## dib

Maybe you should give your coucil inspector a call just to make sure it's ok.

----------


## Bloss

> Bloss,  I agree with every thing you said except for "Nah".  I re-read waterproofing requirements in the BCA (2008 table 3.8.1.1) again and it says that the whole floor should be waterproofed with timber floors for areas adjacent to baths and showers.  I still reckon that sowkat should ignore it though.

  Think we are in furious agreement here - and I didn't say it as clearly as I should have. What I was trying to get across BCA allows timber floors and that waterproofing was still required (that's the 'etc.') because 'dib's' reference seemed to indicate that timber floors were not allowed by BCA. All wet areas need to be waterproofed, but that is to protect the framing and areas below from water damage. 
Once waterproofing has been done any type of material can be used on top. I haven't done a bathroom reno in more than fifteen years that hasn't started with full waterproofing membrane first - too important not to. I was then wanting to refer to the treatment of the wood to make sure it was well protected.  
What happens when you fire of a post quickly.  :Redface:

----------

